# How bad are the weeds this week?



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have heard via the news that the weeds are bad. Anyone have any first hand reports? Wanting to go shark fish Friday night but dont want to head out if its really weedy.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am going Saturday night would want to know as well.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty bad at the beach pier yesterday, around noon.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm curious to know to as well. I'm all geared & baited up to go shark fishing any time, but don't want to bother if I'm going to be deviled by June grass all night.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Fish the bay if the weeds are bad, not rocket science! Or bring some papers....


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Fish the bay if the weeds are bad, not rocket science! Or bring some papers....



My fishing in the gulf is 1000000000000000x more productive than the times i have fished in the bay. Consistent pick ups vs. no pick ups.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> My fishing in the gulf is 1000000000000000x more productive than the times i have fished in the bay. Consistent pick ups vs. no pick ups.


Sounds like you need to find some new spots in the bay!!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Praying the week of June 14th-21st is not bad!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



MoganMan said:


> HappyHourHero said:
> 
> 
> > My fishing in the gulf is 1000000000000000x more productive than the times i have fished in the bay. Consistent pick ups vs. no pick ups.
> ...


You should give us, I mean him your gps cordinance to these bay hot spots.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> You should give us, I mean him your gps cordinance to these bay hot spots.


Or people could put in their own time and find their own spots. Try here: 500 E. Gregory St., Pensacola FL 32502 not gps but an address


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I would ask where your sense of humor went, but I know what's right next to McGuires.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

It's fish able a little gets caught on but not enough to really piss you off. I'm out past portafino right now. Caught 1 pomp in first 5 min. Then 2 skips a whiting a catfish and a blue fish. Bites slowed down a bit.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

And what is right next to mcguires??


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



chefpomp said:


> It's fish able a little gets caught on but not enough to really piss you off. I'm out past portafino right now. Caught 1 pomp in first 5 min. Then 2 skips a whiting a catfish and a blue fish. Bites slowed down a bit.


Thanks bud, what's the surf looking like?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

It's fishable, but if your kayaking out baits, you better have someone help peel weed off your line. Went out Gulf side Friday night and it was a pain in the @$$. Wound up reeling in a 4+ft Blacktip and didn't even know it was there thinking it was my breakaway. Personally, I don't have the patience with all the weed peeling. I will stick to the Sound until it gets better. Yes, the Sound does produce nice size sharks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> It's fishable, but if your kayaking out baits, you better have someone help peel weed off your line. Went out Gulf side Friday night and it was a pain in the @$$. Wound up reeling in a 4+ft Blacktip and didn't even know it was there thinking it was my breakaway. Personally, I don't have the patience with all the weed peeling. I will stick to the Sound until it gets better. Yes, the Sound does produce nice size sharks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why you need the papers, to help with the patience.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

weed was bad last night out towards chicken bone. still fishable but like sharkwrangler said, you will need help peeling the slime off. use a very good holding weight even if the surf is flat. I used a 16oz. bank sinker last night and the current mixed with the weeds had it drifting everywhere. no sharks to show for it but we got runs while trying out a new leader set up so im happy.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did you have a orange kayak in the back of a check truck forever fishing! I hit pcola beach also, had to peel the slime off the line also. Manage one run off a stingray, fought him all the way to the beach where the hook pulled.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Went to navarre today and it's not bad. Some peeling but not bad. I've seen much worse


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Did you have a orange kayak in the back of a check truck forever fishing! I hit pcola beach also, had to peel the slime off the line also. Manage one run off a stingray, fought him all the way to the beach where the hook pulled.


yep that was me!! was that you heading to chicken bone right at sundown? I saw a truck pass with a yak.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

No you past me on the interstate, then I was behind you going over 3 mile. I was in the blue chevy with a yak in the back. I went to my uncles dock trying to catch some bait while waiting on a friend to get off work. One of my uncles friends was fishing the dock with half a fresh mullet, and something took it. Once it picked the bait up it jumped right in from of the dock, didn't get a good look at it probably a small spinner. Then again a dolphin just rolled, so who knows.


----------

